
Show HN: Part guillotine, part graveyard for Google's doomed products - codyogden
https://killedbygoogle.com
======
codyogden
Hey HN,

A cheeky weekend project ignited by the recent Inbox by Gmail discontinuation
announcement. Still adding historical products, but you're welcome to post an
issue with product info or contribute at the Github:

[https://github.com/codyogden/killedbygoogle](https://github.com/codyogden/killedbygoogle)

------
justtopost
Should this list include aquisitions that were shuttered?

~~~
codyogden
Good question, I have included some of them (e.g. Meebo, Sparrow). Open to
issues in the repo. I feel the inclusion of acquisitions provides a more
meaningful view of truly how much exists in their graveyard.

